# General Business Category > Scam Alert Forum >  Internet Dating Scams

## tec0

Well sadly pictures are always worth a thousand words and some people take everything on face value. Now these people are smooth operators and according to Carte Blanche it is a very lucrative scam. 

Basically these scammers abuse the social network and they do this in more than one way. Well the first way they do this is no secret. 

Identity theft. How easy is it to steel someone's identity? CV's are easy to obtain and on it is everything they need to know. Some people will even include their bank accounts on their CV. They do this because most companies require this. As my friend pointed out, as a model she must also send some pictures with as it is a requirement and 5 out of 10 they will not get feedback? Some companies may even ask for colour copies of your ID book, as the detail is better or so we are told...  

Secondly Bank account? Now if the criminal doesn’t have an insider at a bank this is trouble how do they get access to a bank account that cannot be traced back to them? Well it is no longer a mystery, the trick is "*corrupt loan companies"*. Now normally some loan companies ask for the BANK CARD AND PIN! Along with the customer's ID. So basically they can withdraw money from the account once the person gets paid. Then the customer gets there card back and ID document. Trick is some companies will ask that the limit be set on a high amount.   

Well *some* of these companies are corrupt and will abuse the card and when you get your card back and find out something was wrong the bank statement will show the truth one may find that the account was active.

RICA access to phones is not 100%. It is still very easy for a criminal to get access to a new SIM card with a stolen ID. Again the system fails here because RICA is suppose to be very strict but there is always a way. 

Now the criminal has an ID, a working bank card AND a mobile phone they can browse the social networks for people with open profiles and gain pictures and then they will go to online date sites "pay for sites" and create profiles and find gullible chatters that is looking for someone special.

See the "the dating site with paying customers" is the real trick because then the criminal knows there mark has access to a credit card and with that comes some financial info and there bank transferring capabilities. Again it is that simple.

So I hope now that one understands how easy it is to get what they need one would be more careful. Make sure the labour broker is legit, make sure the loan company has a good reputation and while your card is with them make sure your mobile can still sms you of activity. 

Lastly NEVER borrow money online ever!!! Chances are as seen on TV that they will provide people with legit looking contracts and what not, but it may still be a scammer playing the game.

I hope that this info will answer some of the "how do they do it" questions and educate the public not to trust anyone with your info, bank cards and official documents and please be careful.

----------

Citizen X (06-Mar-12)

----------

